# I know nothing about GPS, Help!!



## pattyboy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd like to get a GPS that will show roads while I am driving. Can show topo while I am in the woods, and I can plot a trail and mark waypoints on either while driving or out in the woods. Is there such a device? Which is it, or which do you recommend. I'd prefer not to spend a ton. Thanks


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

pattyboy said:


> I'd like to get a GPS that will show roads while I am driving. Can show topo while I am in the woods, and I can plot a trail and mark waypoints on either while driving or out in the woods. *Is there such a device?* Which is it, or which do you recommend. I'd prefer not to spend a ton. Thanks


Yes, there are plenty of them. Garmin and Lowrance seem to be the most popular.

You are definitely looking for a handheld (you can purchase brackets as a temporary mount for the dashboard of your vehicle).

Now, how much ya wanna spend? I cannot speak for the Lowrance units as I have never owned one (many rave about the H2O units though). My experience shows that most of us land lubbers prefer the Garmins, and most of the fisherman prefer the Lowrance. I will address the Garmin units.

The Garmin eTrex Legend (black and white Hx unit) runs under $200, but the maps run *$100 EACH* (topo US, blue chart). Small, low end, entry mapping unit. The older unit had 8mb built in memory--won't hold many maps. I believe the new Hx models use memory cards (up to 1-2gb...all the maps anyone would want at one time).

Add $100 for the color version. Larger units (GPSMap 60, 76 as Cx, CSx run in the $300-$400 in color and have larger screens and offer waterproofing and some even float when dropped in water.

I own and use the following with topo maps: Garmin GPSMap 60Cx, Garmin GPSMap 76Cx, Garmin GPSMap 76CSx. My granson uses a basic GPS 72 (B & W with no mapping capability) and I just picked him up the Garmin eTrex Legend (not the HX) at a great price ($60 for B & W--will be discontinued soon by Garmin--normal retail was about $150), but the Hx models are running about the same price in the stores--they are newer and have much better reception in tree cover.

Hope this is a start in your search for the GPS unit for you. Hopefully the guys that use the Lowrance brands will post here.

Check prices on-line as they can save you quite a bit. Stay away from eBay as Garmin will not honor warranty if purchased on-line. See the other posts in this GPS forum as a lot of this has been discussed in detail.

Steve


----------

